# Local HD- Does Dish include the sub-channels?



## sam fisher (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm sorry if this has been answered somewhere else; I searched but couldn't find it. Does Dish include the sub-channels when you subscribe to locals in HD? There are a couple of channels in my market that actually use this feature. Thanks!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Sam,

Sorry, the answer is generally no. The same is true for DirecTV. Usually, the DBS vendors only carry the "big four" in HD (ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX) and no subchannels.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

You can always hook up an antenna and get those subchannels. They will show up in your program guide.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

sam fisher said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered somewhere else; I searched but couldn't find it. Does Dish include the sub-channels when you subscribe to locals in HD? There are a couple of channels in my market that actually use this feature. Thanks!


No sub-channels, and only NBC/CBS/FOX/ABC in any market (and sometimes not all those). No CW, no PBS, no independents. If you want all the digital available, you'll need an antenna. All Dish HD receivers have an antenna input for digital signals.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

snowcat said:


> You can always hook up an antenna and get those subchannels. They will show up in your program guide.


Our local subchannels do not show up in the guide other then digital service.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Just like all the Guide information, the sub channel guide info supplied by Dish is very subjective to your local area. In my area (SoCal) most of the sub channel info is shown.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

I know initially the Fox station's sub-channel only showed "digital service" here, but now all programming shows up in my guide.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Three of my local digitals have subchannels.

All of them have correct program guide info for the sub channels in my guide, of course the only one that has any substance to it is PBS which has SD on the X.1 channel and has HD on the X.3 subchannel.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

snowcat said:


> You can always hook up an antenna and get those subchannels. They will show up in your program guide.


Yeah, as "digital service." :lol:


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

DJ Lon said:


> Yeah, as "digital service." :lol:


It shows the info for all of my subs, including four PBS subs.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

"the sub channel guide info supplied by Dish is very subjective to your local area"

That means if Dish isn't supplying the guide info for the channels they don't carry, your receiver will show "digital service." It varies by market, with some having all, some, or none of the extra guide info.

The EKB has a list, but it hasn't been updated since before the extra guides were taken down and re-added.


----------

